# peptides????



## sulli174 (Mar 13, 2011)

i kmow that peptides are stands of protiens,but how do they work


----------



## cutright (Mar 13, 2011)

That's too vague of a question...there are tons of peptides that are used for a variety of things...which ones are you looking at?


----------



## sulli174 (Mar 14, 2011)

i don't know anything about them so any info would be welcomed


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 3, 2011)

sulli174 said:


> i don't know anything about them so any info would be welcomed



Yeah that would call for pages and pages of info readily available on the site already or google.
Peptides do anything from fat loss to tanning. I was just like you last week. It's a long process. Figure out what you're looking to accomplish and start from there. You will find that the answers to the most elementary questions you may have, are the hardest to come by.
Once you got that down, there are a few people here that are very helpful. Others will just hit a nerve.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 3, 2011)

Just keep reading man


----------

